# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Punë me kontratë për programuesit

## huggos

Nuk e di nese e keni vene re edhe me pare kete faqe: www.getacoder.com
Por me duket nje rast mjaft i mire, per cunat e forumit qe njohurite e tyre ne internet, te mund te vleresohen edhe ekonomikisht. 

Eshte nje faqe per tendera ne web-design, programim etj ku bleres te ndryshem nga e gjithe bota kerkojne sherbime te caktuara. Shumica e ketyre qe kontaktojne ketu jane nga India dhe kane nje nivel teper te ulet, krahasuar me nivelin e shume shqiptareve qe kane krijuar faqet e tyre.

Provojeni njehere se ku i dihet

krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## andi_deejay

Faleminderit per ket link

----------

